# Spa Lavish Facial Scrub...



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I had been using the Spa Lavish facial scrub "sold exclusively at Petco" and didn't see what all the rage was about. It was really thick and I couldn't get a good lather going with it. Well, I ran out of it and Petco didn't have it in stock (for weeks) so on my last trip to the feed store to get the girls' food (which Peto still cannot get stocked) I noticed they had the original "real" scrub. I tried it tonight and boy, what a difference! It was very creamy and was so much easier to get a good washing with it and very easy to rinse out. I'll be sticking with the original from now on! I can't wait to take pictures of the girls tomorrow. If I can wake up - sure wish I could go to sleep!

Just thought I'd share.

Linda


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Linda for sharing.....I love that stuff. And the babies don't mind at all and it smells soooo good.

Merry Christmas Linda!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

The real Spa Lavish is really good but right now I'm in love with the new facial scrub I just got in it's foamy and smells wonderful!!!!! :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 25 2008, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693220


> The real Spa Lavish is really good but right now I'm in love with the new facial scrub I just got in it's foamy and smells wonderful!!!!! :wub:[/B]



I just looked on your site Maggy and see a blue bottle called Spa Lavish with the word 'fresh' on it.is that the one you're talking about? I've read alot of good things about the SLF scrub, but never knew where to order it(?)
thanks


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Dec 25 2008, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693344


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 25 2008, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693220





> The real Spa Lavish is really good but right now I'm in love with the new facial scrub I just got in it's foamy and smells wonderful!!!!! :wub:[/B]



I just looked on your site Maggy and see a blue bottle called Spa Lavish with the word 'fresh' on it.is that the one you're talking about? I've read alot of good things about the SLF scrub, but never knew where to order it(?)
thanks
[/B][/QUOTE]


This is the new one http://luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=417 and this is the original Spa Lavish http://luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=7 you can't go wrong with either I just really like the foaming action and baby powder scent of the new one.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 25 2008, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693351


> QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Dec 25 2008, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693344





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 25 2008, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693220





> The real Spa Lavish is really good but right now I'm in love with the new facial scrub I just got in it's foamy and smells wonderful!!!!! :wub:[/B]



I just looked on your site Maggy and see a blue bottle called Spa Lavish with the word 'fresh' on it.is that the one you're talking about? I've read alot of good things about the SLF scrub, but never knew where to order it(?)
thanks
[/B][/QUOTE]


This is the new one http://luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=417 and this is the original Spa Lavish http://luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=7 you can't go wrong with either I just really like the foaming action and baby powder scent of the new one.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OK, thanks..... I see the newer one is only 4 oz compared to the 8oz original and 50% higher in price. Does the original have a nice scent too?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Dec 25 2008, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693378


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 25 2008, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693351





> QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Dec 25 2008, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693344





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 25 2008, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693220





> The real Spa Lavish is really good but right now I'm in love with the new facial scrub I just got in it's foamy and smells wonderful!!!!! :wub:[/B]



I just looked on your site Maggy and see a blue bottle called Spa Lavish with the word 'fresh' on it.is that the one you're talking about? I've read alot of good things about the SLF scrub, but never knew where to order it(?)
thanks
[/B][/QUOTE]


This is the new one http://luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=417 and this is the original Spa Lavish http://luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=7 you can't go wrong with either I just really like the foaming action and baby powder scent of the new one.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OK, thanks..... I see the newer one is only 4 oz compared to the 8oz original and 50% higher in price. Does the original have a nice scent too?
[/B][/QUOTE]

They are made by two different manufacturers all together. The Spa Lavish has a wonderful vanilla/blueberry scent.


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

Lucy rarely stains but when she does I use the blueberry vanilla. I love that stuff! I cant seem to find the Petco SPA facial scrub at my location but they have the knock off shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## BacisMommy (Mar 15, 2008)

Our three Maltese never teared, not even when the two babies were teething until last fall, then suddenly started having really thick wet stains from their eyes this winter. They are in excellent health.
They only drink filtered water and eat a premium food without any preservatives or added coloring, not even caramel or beet root.. It's been a mystery. Their only allowed treat is a Milk Bone and half a Pet Tab vitamin per day.. 

Just today, our groomer tried to sell me a bottle of Angel Eyes, and I almost bought it. Whew!
This forum saved me from making a mistake which could definitely affect their tiny bodies!!
I would never give my babies antibiotics if they weren't sick and if their vets hadn't prescribed the medication for a short time. 

I just bought two large bottles of the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub. 
I've read lots of good things about it here and elsewhere. 
Our groomer has basically cut the dogs' stained hair off. Honestly!!!!  
Of course, I know that short hairs growing out will cause a lot of irritation, but she's already cut around their eyes now. 

From now on, it's Spa Scrub and their Pet Silk coat cair products or nothing. I'm even taking their complete line of Pet Silk products with them because it does such amazing things with their champion quality coats. Most groomers don't stoc the excellent finishing serum or the coat spray, it seems.

Thaniks for the excellent advice about a topical cleanser vs. a systemic antibiotic. I thought Angel Eyes had an enzyme in it. Note to self- READ the labels!!

Hugs,
Baci's Mommy


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I personally love the original facial scrub and use it and carry it on my website :biggrin: It works really nice for washing their face safely and gives a great scent too


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jan 9 2009, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702287


> I personally love the original facial scrub and use it and carry it on my website :biggrin: It works really nice for washing their face safely and gives a great scent too [/B]



So do you use the scrub daily? I do have to rinse Pico's eyes nightly and wash his face with those pre-moistened eye pads but you all make the scrub sound so good I'd like to try it.


----------

